# Front fork repair



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just found out my new purchased 59 FireArrow apparently has a bent fork. 
Because I want to keep the patinia'd paint, how does one straighten the fork without damaging the paint?

If I heat it then there goes the paint.
I'll assume I'm screwed and will need to replace it. Chances of finding the matching paint will be impossible.
DagNabbit!!

Your thoughts on my options here is appreciated.

Here is the only pic I have of the front forks...I can't see damage but, Dean says it is.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 26, 2012)

It depends on where the bend is in the fork. Generally it is towards the bottom but not always right at the base. If it's up a few inches on the steer tube, you may be able to heat it safely. Maybe even find some way to shield it. Though, you won't know where the bend is until you take it apart.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Jason. 
This new development was disheartening to say the least.
My caber friend Dean, called me as soon as he noticed and wanted to make sure I understood it was a previous damage not a shipping issue.
Bless his heart, I have put a lot of responsibity on him. It's a great feeling that our Caber counter parts are so concerned and willing do bend over backwards to assist another.

We'll see when it gets here. It's a shame because I love the paint scheme.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 26, 2012)

Here are a couple pics showing the extent of the bend - I picked it up in the rain, hustling it from a crowded garage right into my van so didn't notice it till I brought it out into the open.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2012)

*It's all good Dean*



dfa242 said:


> Here are a couple pics showing the extent of the bend - I picked it up in the rain, hustling it from a crowded garage right into my van so didn't notice it till I brought it out into the open.
> 
> View attachment 49780View attachment 49781




It's all good Dean. Not throwing any blame on you whatsoever. This is the nature of the beast my friend. I am fotunate to have people like you willing to help.
Please don't stress over it. It's not like I asked you to inspect the bike before I decided to buy it. I would have bought it anyway. I got an awesome price and in my opinion I would have all that I did just for the tank assy.
Thanks for the pics and please understand that you are the man and on the top of my xmas list.

And it only looks like the tube is bent. Straighten that, if possible, can be done without damaging the paint.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 26, 2012)

No need to rush to any hasty conclusions... most can be straightened... heating is never productive in my experience.  Contact all the LBS in your area and see if any of them straighten forks.  If not, there are people here on the CABE that can do it.  My LBS uses a bumper-jack-based device and straightens them while still mounted on the frame.  This works 90% of the time.  If the steer tube splits or distorts in the process, it can be cut off and replaced.  Search the forum archives, this is a COMMON issue and has been dealt with in many ways.

About 60% of the bikes I get have bent forks.  I used to panic over it, now it's just part of the process.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 26, 2012)

John,
The good news is that I have a fork bender tool.
The bad news?  I have never used it 
For this service I would like one of those new banana pudding shakes from Chick-fil-a
Chris


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 26, 2012)

*hello*

i  made one of those  bumper jack   devices and they work well  chucksoldbikes


----------



## jpromo (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh man.. I have a bumper jack in my Olds.. I shall have to try that some which way next time.

It just seems like there's a chance it'd bend back in a different spot? And then you'd have a compound angle on your steer tube. Unless the metal is already trained and wants to go back straight.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2012)

*How about a dozzen shakes brother*



scrubbinrims said:


> John,
> The good news is that I have a fork bender tool.
> The bad news?  I have never used it
> For this service I would like one of those new banana pudding shakes from Chick-fil-a
> Chris




Dougfish, thanks...what is or who is LBS? 

Chris, I may be coming to see in the future for some help and we can figure it out together. See the link below as this all I could find at the monent. Is that the jack tool you're talking about? I would imagine that the stress is being put on the forks  in this example, not the tube. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-quot-A-Bent-Front-Fork&highlight=fork+repair

It looks like it is the top tube. I would imagine the integrity og the fork tube would be supported by the bike head tube framing. 
dean has given some clear enough pictures to make that assumption. As long as the forks themselves ares damaged, I guess. never had to deal with this before. 
I'm surprised that this is a common issue. maybe I don't buy old enough bikes. Or stump jumpers where I would imagine this damage is common.

As Dean pointed out, the rider must have taken a hell of a spill to cause this bend.

it would be greatful if there is another  link here to a thread on this type of repair. I will look for it. but, if anyone can help narrowing the research...thanks in advance.
searching for specific threads has been a challenge for me on here. Even with the advance search feature.

Again, Thanks for everybody's help.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes that is the device pictured.  LBS is short for "Local Bicycle Shop".  I have a sharp eye for spotting bent forks that most people don't notice.  Try searching the rat rod bike archives as well, and youtube.  I saw a youtube where someone put the fork on the ground and drove his car over it.  :eek:


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2012)

dougfisk said:


> Yes that is the device pictured.  LBS is short for "Local Bicycle Shop".  I have a sharp eye for spotting bent forks that most people don't notice.  Try searching the rat rod bike archives as well, and youtube.  I saw a youtube where someone put the fork on the ground and drove his car over it.  :eek:




Not goin g head steam into a wall nor driving my car over it. But, I will look into the LBS and see what they offer. If fair priced I'll use them.
Otherwise Chris and I will learn using OJT on how to use his jack thingamabob, if he's up to it.

Then again I'll be going to the Edne swap in a couple of weeks maybe one of the attendees going that has one of these will bring it to the show and we can have a "how to do it" seminar. Using mine as the subject.....just a thought


----------

